# Building a Home Theater: My Build List



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

I am going through the effort of planning the out of my home theater. I have already selected the speakers, receiver and cabling. Now I am on to the acoustical components of the room. The room is dedicated with straight walls and two angles at the back of the listening area. The room measure between 300 - 400 square feet. Below is what I have come up with so far. If you can think of anything I am missing or need to modify, please speak up! I am one of those perfectionist types and want this to be as good as I can make so one day, perhaps B&Ws will replace the Klipsch Reference II 7 I am integrating now.:
Double 5/8" drywall with Green Glue throughout
Bat 13 and Bat 30 insulation throughout
Installing drywall in between ceiling joists throughout
Solid core doors throughout
The addition of a new wall and solid core door leading into the area. This is close to the stairs
Creating a new wall and adding a solid core door at the bottom of the stairs
Applying acoustic glue wherever needed throughout
Window treatments - perhaps from windowtreatments.com or maybe just super heavy drapery
Door treatments - all sides
Bass traps in the screen wall right and left corners
Isolation clips and hat track channeling in the ceiling
Thick padding and the most plush carpet I can find
Double wall construction throughout
Backer boxes on all recessed lights and in-ceiling speakers
Ventilation dampening on all duct work
There is probably more. Please let me know if I missed anything and thanks for your consideration Andre (as always).


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't forget to plan the riser (if there will be one).


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Tonto said:


> Don't forget to plan the riser (if there will be one).


Tonto. Thanks for the reminder. This will be a two tiered design. I have a friend who is an excellent carpenter with significant amount of HT build experience. I will be sure to pass it along to him.

Matthew


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Much more in terms of acoustic treatments - 

- dead front wall
- side wall reflections
- bass control yet still live in the surround field

As for the isolation, you mentioned drywall between joists. As long as you attach it directly to the subfloor above that's fine. If you do it so that there is a gap, then when you put up the real ceiling you will have created a triple leaf which can actually decrease sound isolation. Just remember between any 2 adjoining spaces you want to layers of mass and 1 air cavity.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

You'll also want to consider lighting. For lighting you will probably want separate "zones", something like can lights,sconces, or rope lighting that provide minimal light allowing you to get up and move around without having to turn all the lights on, and doesn't shine on the screen


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

rambocommando said:


> You'll also want to consider lighting. For lighting you will probably want separate "zones", something like can lights,sconces, or rope lighting that provide minimal light allowing you to get up and move around without having to turn all the lights on, and doesn't shine on the screen


I am definitely using cans. It is important to not that backer boxes will be used to address canned lights reputation of leaking.

Matthew


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

Few of things to add to your list for consideration:
• Consider the step lighting for the risers
• The power rough out if you are going to install acoustical panels that will be part of the walls and not add-ons.
• Gear room/rack and placement
• Screen type and how it will affect your speaker placement if you use an AT screen. If I were doing it all over again I would be using an AT screen and have my entire front in speaker hidden. You can do that will acoustic panels.
• Pre-wiring for Atmos 
• I would look at JTR over B&W and spend the saved $$$ elsewhere but that is a preference thing
• Seats, you have many options. I went with 7 individual seats which allow for more room and glad I did.

Just a few things to think about! 

BD


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

1.) Dedicated circuit for your AV equipment.

2.) Walls of OSB, and sheet rock with GG if you might be attaching anything to them ie. speakers, acoustic panels, etc.

3.) Thermostat for HVAC.

4.) Pull enough Cat6, speaker wire, HDMI cable for *exceeding* your needs.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

BamaDave said:


> Few of things to add to your list for consideration:
> • Consider the step lighting for the risers
> • The power rough out if you are going to install acoustical panels that will be part of the walls and not add-ons.
> • Gear room/rack and placement
> ...


I would def look into speakers with over 100db efficiency to give you headroom, and not have to use big amps. With our setup the only part that takes more than a few watts is the subs. :T


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I would def look into speakers with over 100db efficiency to give you headroom, and not have to use big amps. With our setup the only part that takes more than a few watts is the subs. :T


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Just a suggestion, find a free drafting program and plan your space in 3 dimensions first. Then you can add furniture and screen and speakers etc. to scale and do a 3D fly through to see your finished space before you have even started. Way easier to conceptualize the space and make changes before you build. Your plan sounds pretty serious! Best of luck on the B&Ws one day. :T


----------

